# Bored? Here!



## Sumi (Apr 10, 2010)

I Figured you guys would be somewhat amuzed in commenting on my friend on what he should talk about... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ClPKr0fJiE&playnext_from=TL&videos=ZRR-L2bS6H8
Besides... That... You should make the comment intresting... xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

Lame

I didn't register in youtube for lame fat teenagers saying shit about maplestory mystery guitar man. BECAUSE! The original mystery guitar man is a japanese nicoist that puts a horse mask. Or that's the same dude?


----------

